# Refilling Co2 at fire stations



## Aqua Hero (4 Jan 2016)

Is it possible to refill a 2KG FE at your local fire stations. I have like 6 around me and was wondering if any one has done it before.

I'm in London btw

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Jan 2016)

im not sure about that but i normally call up fire extinguisher company and ask if i can buy the out of dates ones. they have no use for them so they go for cheap. i get 2kg and 5kg for £5 -£8.
i hope that help

cheers
ryan


----------



## aaron.c (4 Jan 2016)

I wouldn't imagine fire stations have the kit of CO2 tanks on site.

Check out the CO2 refill sticky - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-refills.4258/


----------



## Aqua Hero (4 Jan 2016)

legytt said:


> im not sure about that but i normally call up fire extinguisher company and ask if i can buy the out of dates ones. they have no use for them so they go for cheap. i get 2kg and 5kg for £5 -£8.
> i hope that help
> 
> cheers
> ryan


That sounds awesome, does this work for all fire extinguisher companies 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Jan 2016)

should be but some company throw them away beacuse of the expiry date.


----------

